# CM9 H+ icon replace



## j.d.r

Hi all,

I am trying to replace the H icon with the original 4G icon for the G2X. Is there a .zip file that works? or can I just use a file explorer app and replace the .png's?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## lawdawg45238

When I was running eaglesblood 2.3.7. I just used the rom toolbox to change icons. I then moved up to EB ICS and the rom toolbox didn't seem to work for me anymore. It showed that it installed and recommended a reboot.. which I did, but to no avail. I found one other poster who stated he had to install the changes twice, both with reboot for the changes to take effect. He stated the icon change took effect after the second reboot.

It didn't work for me.. however you could always give it a try, and let us know.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------

